# Not receiving email notifications on subscribed threads



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Since to new DBSTalk.com site update, I have not been receiving email notifications on subscribed threads. I’ve checked my settings and all seems OK. Any ideas?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm sorry but I don't see any issues on our end. We have had no other complaints.

The only thing I can suggest is that you check your ISP's spam folder.


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see any issues on our end. We have had no other complaints.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is that you check your ISP's spam folder.


Thanks Chris. Stuart has been helping me by PM and I am now trying the steps he suggested below:



Stuart Sweet said:


> The site admin says he doesn't see anything different with your account, so my next suggestions would be:
> 
> (1) turn off all notifications and leave them off for 24 hours. Then turn them back on. At the same time delete all subscriptions. When you turn on notifications again, redo your subscriptions.
> 
> (2) Try to use a different e-mail address temporarily, even if you have to sign up for a hotmail, gmail, or yahoo account temporarily.


It's now been 24 hours and I have just turned back on all my prior notifications and subscribed to a few threads the see what happens. I haven't changed back to my origianl email address yet. If none of this works I'll try your suggestion. When I have something to report I'll post it here.

Thanks again,


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, just got an email notification from one of my newly subscribed threads. So now I'll change back to my original email address.

*Edit 01/27/09 4:22PM*
Well that was no good, I never got the "Action Required to Verify Email Change for DBSTalk.Com" at my original email address thereby preventing me from posting until I changed back to my temporary address. Guess it's time to call AT&T as you suggested Chris.


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

Well Chris was right. At the first of the year AT&T’s email became “powered by Yahoo”. I use MS Outlook and had never even seen the Yahoo web bases version of my email account. It turns out that Yahoo was applying something called Spam Guard Plus to my account and apparently Spam Guard Plus thinks that DBSTalk.com is a spammer which of course is ridiculous. All the so called spam was being held in a spam folder at Yahoo and was never getting downloaded to Outlook. So it looks like I can turn off Spam Guard Plus and my problem will be solved.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

daniellee said:


> Well Chris was right. At the first of the year AT&T's email became "powered by Yahoo". I use MS Outlook and had never even seen the Yahoo web bases version of my email account. It turns out that Yahoo was applying something called Spam Guard Plus to my account and apparently Spam Guard Plus thinks that DBSTalk.com is a spammer which of course is ridiculous. All the so called spam was being held in a spam folder at Yahoo and was never getting downloaded to Outlook. So it looks like I can turn off Spam Guard Plus and my problem will be solved.


I know what you mean. I've had the same issue. My ISP has the same sort of spam guard so every so often I have to go into the web based version and make sure there is nothing important in there.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I have pretty much NEVER gotten alerts. Not sure what the issue is, I get alerts from about 15 others sites, 

I have checked my email address a couple times, but haven't tried the turn off turn on thing, which I'll do now.


----------

